# Game #53: Suns (17-35) @ Lakers (24-28)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Phoenix Suns @ Los Angeles Lakers
Tuesday, 12 February 2013
2230H EST
Local Channel: FSAZ, TWC SportsNet
National Channel: N/A​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Payback.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I'll go all out an predict an easy win. +15pts


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Earl Clark is questionable for tonight's game. Getting an MRI on his foot. Smh these injuries are getting ridiculous.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

What!? What happened to his foot?


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Lakers lose. By a score of 102-94.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kneejoh said:


> Lakers lose. By a score of 102-94.


No.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with 6 assists in the quarter. Dwight with 6 boards. Everyone playing well. MWP even had 9 straight points for us at one point.


----------



## The Big Dipper (Oct 23, 2012)

Is that Magic wearing 24? Damn he can dish.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's looking to pass too much. Sometimes he turns it over because of it. He needs to shoot it, too.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe, seriously, shoot it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

3 minutes into the 3rd quarter and Kobe is shooting 0/0.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just finally took a shot and missed.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe force-feeding Dwight.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe might get a double-double with 10 assists and 10 TOs.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

#KobeSystem is back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Horrible 3rd quarter. Wow.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe mad.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

3 mins left in the 3rd and we've only scored 8 pts. llullz


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I hate Kobe when he plays these predetermined how he's gonna play crap just attack this team and shoot the ball thats why we're losing because our offense is too sporadic with guys who run hot and cold. he is the damn constant.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> Horrible *season*. Wow.


Fixed for ze llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

The crowd should chant, "we suck!" llullz


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

9 points in the quarter. Missed 14 straight. Suns on an 18-2 run. We're down 6. Unbelievable.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

9 pt 3rd quarter. Huwooooooooow!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Listening to BMac (he's ****ing horrible, btw), I am wondering how Chick Hearn would feel about this season and this particular Lakers team.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Metta is going mamba.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Every time I hear "late night food-y call" I get the sudden urge to punch a wall. The fact that the Lakers suck doesn't help either.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Ron said:


> Listening to BMac (he's ****ing horrible, btw), I am wondering how Chick Hearn would feel about this season and this particular Lakers team.


Kinda glad Chick didn't live to see this Laker team suck.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Sweet block by Twan.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Laker Freak said:


> Every time I hear "late night food-y call" I get the sudden urge to punch a wall. The fact that the Lakers suck doesn't help either.


llullz Yeah, it's annoying.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

2nd air ball of the night for Kobe.


----------



## The Big Dipper (Oct 23, 2012)

"llullz" and "food-y call" make my eye twitch.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe finally makes one.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

llullz @ Metta. :fail:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Slug fight against the Suns.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

The Big Dipper said:


> "llullz" and "food-y call" make my eye twitch.


*llullz*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We won but that was ugly as ****. Kobe sucked. **** the 9 assists. That's the worse I've seen him play in a long time. 

Dwight was a beast. So was Jamison. Gotta beat the Clippers on Thursday heading into the break.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> We won but that was ugly as ****. Kobe sucked. **** the 9 assists. That's the worse I've seen him play in a long time.
> 
> Dwight was a beast. So was Jamison. Gotta beat the Clippers on Thursday heading into the break.


This team inspires no confidence at all.

However, they are 8-3 in their last 11, so there's that.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Every time I hear "late night food-y call" I get the sudden urge to punch a wall. The fact that the Lakers suck doesn't help either.


Makes me want to murder baby unicorns...


----------

